# Birdie First Aid Kit



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

I've been meaning to put together a comprehensive first aid kit for my fids in case of emergency, and have been doing much research. I think the best suggestions I've found are these (here's the link):

Important Phone Numbers
•	Veterinary clinic phone number and directions to the clinic
•	Emergency clinic phone number and directions
•	Poison control center phone numbers

Equipment and Supplies
•	Magnifying glass
•	Scissors
•	Tweezers
•	Nail clippers and metal nail file
•	Cornstarch (to help control bleeding from a nail)
•	Penlight
•	Scalpel blades and handles
•	Turkey baster
•	Eye dropper
•	Syringes of various sizes
•	Feeding tubes of various sizes (if you are trained in how to use them)
•	Lubricant such as mineral oil or KY Jelly (without spermicide)
•	Cotton swabs
•	Clean cloths and/or paper toweling
•	Disposable gloves
•	Stethoscope
•	Gram scale
•	Needle-nose pliers or hemostats
•	Wire cutters
•	Net
•	Towels for restraint and/or to cover cage
•	Pet carrier
•	Heating pad or heat lamp to use at home
•	Home thermometer to measure temperature of bird's environment
•	Heat pack or hot water bottle (to keep the bird warm during transport; wrap the pack in a towel - do not apply directly to your bird, or burns may result)

Bandaging Materials
•	Square gauze of various sizes - some sterile
•	Non-stick pads
•	First aid tape - both paper (easily comes off of skin and feathers, or use masking tape) and adhesive types
•	Bandage rolls - gauze and Vetwrap
•	Wooden sticks of various sizes for splints - tongue depressors, Popsicle sticks, toothpicks
•	Stockinette
•	Gel foam - stops bleeding from wounds (ask your avian veterinarian)
•	Band-Aids (for humans)

Nutritional Support
•	Rehydrating solution such as Gatorade or Pedialyte

Medicines*
•	Wound disinfectant such as Betadine or Nolvasan
•	Triple antibiotic ointment for skin
•	Antibiotic ophthalmic ointment for eyes, e.g., Terramycin
•	Eye wash solution
•	Sterile saline

*Watch the expiration dates on any medication, and replace as needed.



What other vitamins/over the counter antibiotics/necessities should I seek out in preparation of such a kit? Thank you all in advance for your advice.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

that is awesome im cutin and pasteing to word doc and then printing


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Don't forget vet wrap and syringes of various sizes, with and without needles.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Thx for the additional suggestion, Mentha! Those were in my mind, though I didn't even notice the absence of such items on the first list. Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

how about pedialyte for dehydration, or susannes spice mix (2tsp garlic powder, 1/2 tsp cinnamon, 1/2 tsp ginger)


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

how about susannes spice mix (2tsp garlic powder, 1/2 tsp cinnamon, 1/2 tsp ginger)


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes, nwoodrow, I was just thinking that we should all have the spice mix set up in our kits on a 6-month changeout period (for freshness).


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

yes but 6 months is the max, i change out my ginger on my spice rack every 3 months cause when i make gingerbread cookies i can taste the difference so i think i would probably do my swap when i buy fresh.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

I buy all my spices little by little at the community market, but most people end up paying way too much for way more than they'll use after the stale date. I do personally go by the method of tasting my bird's food and providing it only if I find it suitable. I taste all of my spices, and some last up to 8 months, while some are tossed after 1-2 mos. It's all about the situation at hand. My spices/herbs are organic, and don't always contain preservatives.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

true, but im very picky about my ginger cause it may still be good after three months but it dont taste fresh to me.


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey thank you for posting this! This will come in handy! This should be flagged and posted.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Children's aspirin...it can be given for pain. Pills are preferable so you can cut them up and smash them.


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

Can this topic be turned into a sticky?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm sure one of the mods will notice it and do it...if they don't we can ask them.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

heat lamp with bird safe bulb
pipettes
q-tips 
dremel tool for beak and nail care
hydrogen peroxide


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Can we please make this thread a sticky? I'd love to continually see everyone's input, and I feel it would be beneficial to all.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

hey i love this post, but is it possible that someone could post what some of the equipment and supplies are used for, ive only ever come across some of them and have never had to use others so i do not know what everything is used for.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

hemostats 
alcohol swabs


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

nwoodrow said:


> hey i love this post, but is it possible that someone could post what some of the equipment and supplies are used for, ive only ever come across some of them and have never had to use others so i do not know what everything is used for.


Agreed. Personally, I would like to know what the turkey baster is for.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Turkey baster is for flushing wounds or flushing things out of the nares, but a syringe would work just as well.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Ahh...that makes sense...I'd probably use the baster for wounds and syringe for nares. Ty for that info.


----------

